# Fur on Neck



## spanksmom (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a problem with the fur on their chi's neck being rubbed away by collar or just because it such a delicate area? Spanky's neck is bald. It grew back once after I switched collars but now is rubbed bald again. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sara Sach (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the same problem on Maximo's neck. I think there are some threads in some collars he is "allergic" or "sensitive" to. Also I make sure he is completely dry before putting it back on. If there is latex in the collar, he is sensiitive to this also
Sara


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco is naturallly bald from under his chin all the way down to his but. I only put a collar on him when I am leaving the house, when at home he is naked. Maybe try leaving the collar off when you're in the house during the day.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

mine dont wear collars all the time because collars do tend rub the fur off


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think sometimes people attribute hair loss on the neck with an irritation or problem, but our vet said that many many chi's have a loss of hair there that doesn't have anything to do with irritation or collars. Just the way they are. Many Chi's have sparse hair on the neck and underside too. Some are completely bald all the way down the neck and chest and their belly is bald too, sometimes clear up to their sides. Some blue dogs have an alopecia where they have bald areas or very thin hair all over. (From a recessive gene, I think). 

Brody doesn't have any hair on his neck either.  He has hair on his belly, but it's pretty thin. 

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor chis! my guys beck is full of fur. we hardly use anything on him unless were going out. his neck is safe but his back and head is going bald...lol. theyre never perfectlly hairy!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

it falls out on the neck when they're young then they start getting their adult coat. Cookie was bald on his neck and Lola is going through that stage now.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I think its a normal thing. Willy is the same, very little fur on his neck and whats there is very thin and he has a naked lil underside with no fur at all lol There was somewhere a post about this I made...though I cannot remember the name (sorry)


----------

